# JFrame minimieren und wieder herstellen



## skywest (23. Feb 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein JFrame mit Buttons. Ein Button sorgt dafür, dass ein JDialog geöffnet wird. Beim Drücken eines weiteren Buttons auf dem JDialog soll eine etwas zeitraubende Abarbeitung gestartet werden. Vor dieser Abarbeitung möchte ich den JFrame mitsamt des JDialogs minimieren und nach Abschluß der Abarbeitung den JFrame mitsamt JDialog wieder herstellen.
Mit meinem Beispiel-Coding

```
JFrame mvFrame = lvSettingsDialog.getParent();
            	lvSettingsDialog.getParent().setState(JFrame.ICONIFIED);
//             Hier soll die Abarbeitung laufen
            	lvSettingsDialog.getParent().setState(JFrame.NORMAL);
```
klappt zwar das Minimieren aber das Wiederherstellen mittels setState(JFrame.NORMAL) macht nix. Warum??? Wo ist der Fehler???


----------



## thE_29 (24. Feb 2005)

Probier mal setExtendedState(JFrame.ICONIFIED/NORMAL);

bei mir klappt das!


----------



## skywest (24. Feb 2005)

Danke, das ist die Lösung! :applaus:


----------

